# Mosquito deterrent.



## BOXtheFOX (22 May 2008)

My wife has been badly bitten on recent trips by mosquitos usually ending with bad blisters then scarring. We have used the plug in repellents to some effect but I am unsure if we are using these things correctly. So a few questions for our mosquito experts. When you plug in these deterrents when asleep should we also leave a window open? I am a bit concerned that we are breathing in something toxic? Is it sufficient to only plug them in at night or should we leave them plugged in all the time?  I have got a lot of info from Googling but any other first hand tips would be appreciated.


----------



## myate (22 May 2008)

Not sure about the plug-in types, but surely leaving the window open will let the mossies in . I just normally use a Deet spray 50% or wipes are very good too - I'd rather use deet than get bitten (not good for your skin, neither is a bite!). I found citronella candles good to when I was in africa...they're the tea light types which are safe to leave burning at night.


----------



## thundercat (22 May 2008)

As well as all that, I would recommend getting L'occitane Verbena shower gel and using that in the shower every morning. Works for me and I usually get attacked by them wherever I go!


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2008)

I've used the plug-in repellant both home and abroad and found them reasonably effective.   As mosquitoes don't come out during the day, there isn't any need to plug them in all the time, just at night when you're using the room.   I'd leave the window closed though.   If you want to be sure that the room is clear before you use it, try regular fly/bug spray - horrible smell, but better than a bite!

My GP suggested using the "bounce" fabric conditioner/tumble drier sheets as a deterrent (he used them on golf courses in the US).   Hang one close to or on the bed.   I have to be honest, I found the smell of the drier sheets worse than the mossie bites!

Another option is to take Vitamin B (preferably as a drink - e.g. Berocca or similar)daily.   Mosquitoes don't like the scent of vitamin B-laden humans apparently!   I was in the Canaries for a week last month, didn't get bitten at all, so maybe there's something in it!


----------



## NicolaM (22 May 2008)

Hi
When I was living in scotland, where the midges reign supreme, people swore by Avon 'Skin so soft'
Nicola


----------



## comanche (22 May 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> My wife has been badly bitten on recent trips by mosquitos usually ending with bad blisters then scarring. We have used the plug in repellents to some effect but I am unsure if we are using these things correctly. So a few questions for our mosquito experts. When you plug in these deterrents when asleep should we also leave a window open? I am a bit concerned that we are breathing in something toxic? Is it sufficient to only plug them in at night or should we leave them plugged in all the time?  I have got a lot of info from Googling but any other first hand tips would be appreciated.



while on holidays in thailand may hotels placed Citronella candles and smoking coils, near entrances... kept them from coming indoors in the first place.

http://www.control-mosquitoes.com/#mf15


----------



## CN624 (22 May 2008)

Anything with Deet usually works but you mightn't want to put it on getting into bed. Citronella candles can be hit and miss but are better than nothing.


----------



## shaking (22 May 2008)

I always get badly bitten the last few times I've used the plug in devices and found them good. I ususally plug them in a few hours before going to bed, making sure all windows and doors are closed. I tend put mossie spray on too usually something with at least 70% deet


----------



## Dicette (22 May 2008)

How about getting a mosquito net - you can pick up a double or single in an outdoors shop - eg Great Outdoors. 

You can get ones with frames or ones with a tie that you're supposed to suspend from something above the bed. Used this type of one when travelling through Asia for a good few months - but usually just threw it over us if the mossies were very bad.


----------



## superdrog (22 May 2008)

Travelled to Kenya twice , took all the usual precautions. Most important is to keep windows closed while the lights are on in the room. They are attracted to light and will come in. Another thing that I did was took vitamin B tablets for a few days before departure and during my trip. My GP told me that there was no basis for it but I do believe it worked. It puts a smell on your perspiration that the Mozzies detest. Another one was Orange peel beside the bed. Again , no scientific reason for it but it did work for me.


----------



## davfran (22 May 2008)

I've read about this on many occassions. Your best bet is to go to a health shop, certain oils are far more effective than commercial stuff. In NY mosquitos are out biting day and night.


----------



## sam h (22 May 2008)

Reading with interest & will take steps before I go on hols 'cos they LOVE me!!  

But has anyone else noticed they seem to be in Ireland now - I have definitely had some mossie type bites and caught one or two "in the act" at the end of last summer.


----------



## stevec (22 May 2008)

As you're on holidays......

It may not be your taste but I've found having a few Gin&Tonics before bed keeps them away. 
I kid you not - it works, I don't know if it's the gin or the tonic but the mozzies don't like it.

I've given this advice to several friends and have not had complaints!


----------



## NicolaM (23 May 2008)

sam h said:


> But has anyone else noticed they seem to be in Ireland now - I have definitely had some mossie type bites and caught one or two "in the act" at the end of last summer.


I caught one (well, I squished one) on a Ryanair flight out of Dublin!!!!


----------



## comanche (23 May 2008)

CN624 said:


> Anything with Deet usually works but you mightn't want to put it on getting into bed. Citronella candles can be hit and miss but are better than nothing.



I would avoid DEET for prolonged use, it has been banned in may countries. I am sure it is ok for occasional use, however I certainly wouldn't be using it all the time.

http://www.environmentalhealth.ca/spring03hazards.html

BTW don't wear dark clothes! Thats another thing that attracts them


----------



## gipimann (23 May 2008)

sam h said:


> But has anyone else noticed they seem to be in Ireland now - I have definitely had some mossie type bites and caught one or two "in the act" at the end of last summer.


 
The worst mosquito bites I've had (requiring a GP visit and a prescription for anti-histamines) have happened at home in my own bedroom in Drogheda.  And our local newspaper has warned residents that they're back again this summer (they went elsewhere last year....didn't we all!)

The only difference between the Irish mosquitoes and the "foreigners" is that the local ones don't carry malaria, just give a nasty bite.

I heard about the Avon cream recommendation before - apparently the UK soldiers use it when on tours in Middle East, etc!


----------



## babaduck (23 May 2008)

Having ended up with a mozzie bite that turned very badly septic years ago, I am totally paranoid about the little buzzing demons and take Piriton daily on hols, keep the plug-in going the whole time of my trip & never open the windows & doors after dusk - it's kept me relatively bite-free on hols.


----------



## gillarosa (23 May 2008)

I'd go along with the Vit B recommendations, you can get a B Complex supplement, apparantly they hate the smell of it as it courses through your veins! its good for helping you cope with the stresses of travel too if there are any.


----------



## macnas (23 May 2008)

Its the tonic! It contains quinine which is used as a repellant.

Wikipedia says.....
Quinine is a flavour component of tonic water, bitter lemon, and vermouth. According to tradition, the bitter taste of anti-malarial quinine tonic led British colonials in India to mix it with gin, thus creating the gin and tonic cocktail, which is still popular today in many parts of the world.


----------



## And76 (23 May 2008)

comanche said:


> I would avoid DEET for prolonged use, it has been banned in may countries. I am sure it is ok for occasional use, however I certainly wouldn't be using it all the time.
> 
> http://www.environmentalhealth.ca/spring03hazards.html
> 
> BTW don't wear dark clothes! Thats another thing that attracts them


 
Defintiely ok for short term or even a few months use. I used 100% deet in oz and would never use any less as they eat me alive and its the only thing that ever keeps them away. Once you have a high deet spray on (50-100%) they wont go near you.
Definitely going to try the vitamin B now too, thanks for that as I'm off on hols in two weeks!


----------



## joanmul (23 May 2008)

My niece is in The Gambia on VSO and when my sister was going out to visit her she asked her to bring Boots Insect Repellent as she found that was the best one. She's been in The Gambia for a year so she should know what works and doesn't. I personally brought it with me when we went to Egypt a couple of weeks ago and found it very effective but the mozzies found a couple of spots I missed. However, in total, I got 4 bites in a week. The hotel supplied a plug in repellent in the room with an insert and replaced the insert for every night.


----------



## Perplexed (23 May 2008)

Re Vitamin B. Remember to start taking it about 2wks before you go. You need to have it up & running in your bloodstream.
Between the Vit B & Deet repellant I managed to survive 3 and a half wks in South America getting only 3 minor bites which is really good for me.


----------



## Vanilla (23 May 2008)

I use Clarins After Sun with mosquito repellent. Does the job.


----------



## Shiraz (24 May 2008)

Hi,

I´m in the Brazilian Amazon at the moment, which has millions of mozzies, and though they normally eat me alive, I´ve only got about 6 bites in the last few days.

I´m using 70% deet, and put it on all exposed skin. I find a cream is better than a spray, since if you spray and dont spread it out properly, they´ll bite you on the bits of skin the spray didnt reach.

In your room, before dusk close all windows and doors, and light the anti-mozzie candles or use the plug-in thing. The smell can be a bit strong, and I was a bit worried about sleeping in it, in a totally closed room, but was assured it´s safe.

Also, in the evenings, even if its hot, wear long trousers and a long sleeved t-shirt. (I wear socks under my flipflops and tuck my tousers in, so its not a great look, but stops the mozzies!).

Shiraz.


----------



## BillK (24 May 2008)

Long trousers and long shirt; anoint the exposed parts with a mixture of citronella oil and Johnsons Baby oil; mix to a pale straw colour. Worked for me for 5 years in the tropics.


----------



## Cheeus (25 May 2008)

You can also get a homeopathic remedy that the mozzies don't like. 
Gin and tonic a good idea. Deet. Long socks, long sleeved tops and long trousers at night. Avoid perfumes. Use a net. Take your tablets.
I've had malaria twice while abroad - it's no fun!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 May 2008)

How do you protect the face and eyes? Can you put this deet cream on your face and around your eyes?


----------



## joanmul (26 May 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> How do you protect the face and eyes? Can you put this deet cream on your face and around your eyes?


Not around the eyes unfortunately. You can rub it on your face - if it's a spray put some in the palm of your hand. I got bitten once just underneath my eyebrow - maybe if I had rubbed the stuff into the eyebrows it might have prevented that. The vit B is one I had forgotten about and people swear by it.


----------



## two scoops (27 May 2008)

DEET does work but it is an oily chemical and not very pleasant to rub on your skin. I found 100% DEET to be particularly noxious - it can stain fabrics and even melt certain plastics (eg the eyepiece on my camera!) with contact. 

I've tried Avon Skin So Soft with repellent (oily and not very effective) and Citronella candles (limited use). Other herbal-type sprays didn't work either.

The best defense I found is to wear long sleeves and long trousers during twilight hours when mozzies are most active. Maybe put a little DEET on ankles or other exposed parts to be safe. 

A mozzie net is essential for sleeping and 100% effective. A lot of rooms in tropical countries will have one but I always bring my own just in case.


----------



## sparkeee (28 May 2008)

The more deet in the spray the better it is.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (28 May 2008)

I was up in Carrickmines this week looking for a mozzie net in the outlet 53 Degrees North. I found that all the nets available were the type that had to be hung from the ceiling by a hook. Does anyone know if there is a mozzie net that might fit comfortably around a double bed without having to hang it from a ceiling?  Can you buy the net by the yard from anywhere and fashion it to your own needs?


----------



## WaterSprite (18 Jun 2008)

But you have to suspend it from something, right?  You can't just use it as a bedspread - if your skin touches the net, the mozzies will bite through it - so it needs to be suspended such that no part of the net touches you while you sleep.  You can also get plain square-shaped nets that you can hook to the walls, as opposed to the ceilings.

An internet search will probably get you a better selection - Ireland probably doesn't have a huge selection, understandably enough.

There's no reason why you couldn't fashion one yourself, but you'd have to be sure that the mesh is narrow enough - maybe a "solid" net curtain?
Sprite


----------



## JJ1982 (18 Jun 2008)

Citronella do an oil as well that I wear on my wrists and ankles on holidays when in bed at night or if i knew i would be eating outside i would put it on my ankles. the tonic water definitely works as well, quinine repels them. after you get a bite squeeze fresh lemon juice onto it as it can speed up the healing.


----------



## SkippyOD (18 Jun 2008)

100% DEET is way too strong and can in fact burn your skin. 50% is as high as I would go. You can get a spray that goes on dry, if that makes sense (see it advertised on US tv, may not be available in Ireland).

They breed in pools of stagnant water so be careful of that. They also love warm dark CO2 envirnonments one of the reasons I always get bitten at my pc.  

Plug in repellants and candles are not toxic to humans, not at least at the dosages that they give off.

Tiger Balm is great for soothing bites but I suppose thats a bit(e) late.


----------

